# Tyranids - Tervigon Conversion



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, first modeling post so I hope I'm following etiquitte...

This is my Tervigon conversion. I'm new to Tyranids and working on a Hive/Splinter Fleet but as everything is just primed as of yet the conversion is really the only interesting part so far. I didn't take any pics of the assembly process because it's actually fairly straightforward. 

It's a Carnifex body, of course. The legs are splayed out at an angle to make room for the bits underneath, which is why the left hoof is raised. Add-ons to the body include the middle row of dorsal vents, which were carved from Sculpey. You can see a bit of the detail in the side angle shot. 

Attached to the rib cage of the model is actually two hive nodes, which make nice orifices for Termagants to come spilling out of. The round egg sacs are also Sculpey, which were baked to hardness along with the vents. 

You'll notice the Adrenal Gland on the torso, and Toxin Sacs on the two forward talons/legs. I also used the spiked carapace piece from the Carnifex set to represent the Cluster Spines/Stinger Salvo. I decided to use the "antenna" head because it represents the creature's Synapse and abilities to buff nearby Termagants. The tusks on the side of the head are to more closely match the codex picture. 

The model isn't attached to the base yet, but I'm going with the Big Oval base. There's some debate over the base size, but I went large. First off, the thing doesn't fit on a standard 60mm base at all. Also, the Trygon/Mawloc uses an oversized base and has a similar statline to the Tervigon. If anything the Tervigon is supposed to be bigger. It's still smaller than a CD/DVD base and is official GW, so I doubt anybody will have a problem with it. 

The next step will to be to choose a color scheme for my Tyranid army and get painting!


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

It's an interesting conversion. I only have one gripe though

The Sculpty looks like you slapped it in there, and there are fingerprints on the Sculpty. I suggest maybe working with the sculpty wet or with cloves, to remove the fingerprints. You could also try using a scupting tool.

Right now it looks like that Tervigon has a pair of danglies under its stomach, and since tervrigons are suppot to be "female" in a sense, I dont think they are suppost to be there


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Brother Azeek said:


> It's an interesting conversion. I only have one gripe though
> 
> The Sculpty looks like you slapped it in there, and there are fingerprints on the Sculpty. I suggest maybe working with the sculpty wet or with cloves, to remove the fingerprints. You could also try using a scupting tool.
> 
> Right now it looks like that Tervigon has a pair of danglies under its stomach, and since tervrigons are suppot to be "female" in a sense, I dont think they are suppost to be there


Yeah, the egg sacs are the part I'm least happy with. The vents came out ok but in close-up the fingerprints really stand out on the sacs. I can either file them down or I may try constructing a replacement that looks a little less "male". Maybe using four compartments instead of two...or actually having a gant spilling out the bottom.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You could cover the fingerprints with a really thick coat of paint. Seing as there isn't any intricate detail on the sacs you'd be obscuring, it might be easier than making a new one or trying to sand them down.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

fine sand paper will do the job too or a small file, thick paint would just look messy


----------

